# Holy Shih tzu!



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Nope, not in the wrong section. 
Shoots just picked me up a new knife, and for what it is, it's awesome. It's rare to find budget cutlery this sharp out of the box, or at least such has been my experience.
















That's "rite in the rain" paper, it's heavy.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I find that the knives I spend $50 and above for are razor sharp. Found out the hard way when I accidentally cut myself with my victorinox swiss army.
Its nice though where'd you find it?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

James m said:


> I find that the knives I spend $50 and above for are razor sharp. Found out the hard way when I accidentally cut myself with my victorinox swiss army.
> Its nice though where'd you find it?


Shoots spotted it at National Outdoors, a surplus chain store. She picked it up for under $20, so I am impressed and pleased.

I've never had a sharp swiss army knife. Always had issues sharpening/keeping them sharp. Lucky you found a good one.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The victorinox's are good. The swiss knife that is actually made in Switzerland. I tend to sniff out value over profits. I first heard of them because I had one of their swiss watches.

$40 plus shipping. Your milage may vary. But when I cut myself it was like a deep paper cut.

http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Sw...qid=1432515530&sr=8-1&keywords=victorinox+evo


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

James m said:


> The victorinox's are good. The swiss knife that is actually made in Switzerland. I tend to sniff out value over profits. I first heard of them because I had one of their swiss watches.
> 
> $40 plus shipping. Your milage may vary. But when I cut myself it was like a deep paper cut.
> 
> Amazon.com : Victorinox Swiss Army EvoGrip S18 Swiss Army Knife : Sports & Outdoors


I've had 5 or 6 over the years, actually just discovered one in my drawer about a week ago, no idea how it got there, and Shoots is determined to make it a razor blade. I just smile and nod... Yes Dear


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Just duct tape a razor blade to it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nice knife, I have had 2 swiss knives a army one (the little blade was as sharp as a razor) and a Rostfri with a 7 inch blade that I traded my chinchilo and I carried it active duty for 14 years untile I replaced it with a mullela for the rest of my service time. still got those knives but now I carry a Mora most of the time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not a big Knife person. We visited the Smoky Mountain Knife works early in the month. There seems to be a lot of fair priced really good knifes out there. Just received their May catalog in the mail. Enough to interest even someone not really into knifes that much.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One Christmas we gave Son 1 a nice Benchmade knife. Sumbitch was S-H-A-R-P. So we go over to my sister inlaws for dinner and Son 1 shows Uncle Dipshit his new knife and Uncle D promptly slices his hand up! Hilarious. Then the dumbass couldn't get it to stop bleeding and being so unprepared for LIFE Uncle D had nothing to stop his hand from bleeding. So I found some super glue in my truck and he patched his hand up. Fond memories...


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a cousin Dipsheet! Maybe we're related!


----------

